# Todays pickup from the B & M...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Stopped by my favorite B & M on the way to the motorcycle dealer to look at a Kawasaki Concours 14. Check out the price on the #77 Sharks...


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Not a huge Sharks guy. Guessing that is low??


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow!

Thats insane. I can't even find them here.


Oh crap your in NJ. Where the heck is that place. I might have to make a trip


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

DAMN!! Hook it up!:whoo:


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice sticks, but did you get da bike?


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Heckuva pickup John! Unreal price for those Sharks...




BTW... Someone tell me I'm not the only one extremely distracted by John's avi?:lol:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Nice sticks, but did you get da bike?


 I didnt, but I set up a test ride on it. Here it is...


----------



## Rookee (Aug 5, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> I didnt, but I set up a test ride on it. Here it is...


Very nice, i'm currently eyeing a Honda VTX.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Very nice, i'm currently eyeing a Honda VTX.


 Nice bike!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

fuente~fuente said:


> Heckuva pickup John! Unreal price for those Sharks...
> 
> *BTW... Someone tell me I'm not the only one extremely distracted by John's avi?*:lol:


I almost didnt even see the cigar pics that he posted.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice pickup! And a sweet looking ride:thumb:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

That's a BIG cigar she's puffin on................


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Rookee said:


> Very nice, i'm currently eyeing a Honda VTX.


I have an 2002 VTX I love it still!


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Great pickups John. Some awesome prices.


----------



## Jimbo57 (Aug 15, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Nice pickup! And a sweet looking ride:thumb:


Are you referring to his avatar or his smokes or the bike. They all qualify!! Road Trip! :car:


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

John, do you have my correct address to send the sharks?


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice haul.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

When I see prices like this, it makes me want to burn down my B&M. I went in today to find some Anejo's, and the same ones that you have in picture #2 (with the cedar wrapping) was $19 and change.

I confronted the owner and told him he was charging double the MSRP and he said "Hey, no ones forcing you to buy them."

GRRRRR.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

fuente~fuente said:


> Heckuva pickup John! Unreal price for those Sharks...
> 
> BTW... *Someone tell me I'm not the only one extremely distracted by John's avi?*:lol:


Swaeeeet--------oh and the cegars what a deal!:bolt:


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

iRace559 said:


> When I see prices like this, it makes me want to burn down my B&M. I went in today to find some Anejo's, and the same ones that you have in picture #2 (with the cedar wrapping) was $19 and change.
> 
> I confronted the owner and told him he was charging double the MSRP and he said "Hey, no ones forcing you to buy them."
> 
> GRRRRR.


And that is when you go and find another B&M that has better customer service then that!!!


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Stopped by my favorite B & M on the way to the motorcycle dealer to look at a Kawasaki Concours 14. Check out the price on the #77 Sharks...


Nice smokes!

Sweet bike !! I hope it gets warm enough to test the test ride soon. (Hope Smokin Joes on 72 opens then also) 

And John, as I said last week, check out http://forums.delphiforums.com/concours


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

variable said:


> Nice smokes!
> 
> Sweet bike !! I hope it gets warm enough to test the test ride soon. (Hope Smokin Joes on 72 opens then also)
> 
> And John, as I said last week, check out http://forums.delphiforums.com/concours


 Thanks I just toured Delphi, and am going back for an in depth go around...
I too cannot wait for Joes to open Mmmmm! Gimmit briskit!!!... Yum!!! We wll definitely ride down eat, and hit LBI to do some smoking.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

iRace559 said:


> When I see prices like this, it makes me want to burn down my B&M. I went in today to find some Anejo's, and the same ones that you have in picture #2 (with the cedar wrapping) was $19 and change.
> 
> I confronted the owner and told him he was charging double the MSRP and he said "Hey, no ones forcing you to buy them."
> 
> GRRRRR.


 I will hook you up... P.M. sent.


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

havanajohn said:


> Thanks I just toured Delphi, and am going back for an in depth go around...
> I too cannot wait for Joes to open Mmmmm! Gimmit briskit!!!... Yum!!! We wll definitely ride down eat, and hit LBI to do some smoking.


Glad you liked Delphi, I find it invaluable for bike question.

Looking forward to ride, eat, smoke (RES :thumb


----------

